# Biab Computer Program



## citizensnips (11/9/12)

G'day, just a quick question for anyone who knows. Which program works well for estimating amounts for BIAB brews. Specifically if possible one that allows for custom pot size or the CUB...I think its the 50L keg? the standard stainless one. I've done a bit of research, found that excel spread sheet which i'm sure a few have tried, seemed well put together. Also saw brewmate is compatible and possibly beersmith?. Just couldn't find any thing really conclusive on which works well. So if anyone could suggest the program they've tried and tested it would be apreciated.
Cheers 
eddy


----------



## felten (11/9/12)

I use the old excel spreadsheet from TB for all my volumes because that's what I started with. But I have found that BS2 mirrors it very closely anyway, once set up properly. I'm not using a converted keg though.


----------



## QldKev (11/9/12)

I've used Beersmith, just got to setup the profile and you are away. If you weigh the pot and put in the material (ie s/s) it will correctly calculate the heat loss from the tun. 

I believe Beermate has a BIAB setup profile and as a bonus is free, but I have never used it. I've use Beersmith from prior to Beermate being released so just stayed with it.

QldKev


----------



## adraine (11/9/12)

If you have a iPhone or iPad the app store has a BIABcalc app for free you could try.
Ad.


----------



## Batz (11/9/12)

eddy22 said:


> G'day, just a quick question for anyone who knows. Which program works well for estimating amounts for BIAB brews. Specifically if possible one that allows for custom pot size or the CUB...I think its the 50L keg? the standard stainless one. I've done a bit of research, found that excel spread sheet which i'm sure a few have tried, seemed well put together. Also saw brewmate is compatible and possibly beersmith?. Just couldn't find any thing really conclusive on which works well. So if anyone could suggest the program they've tried and tested it would be apreciated.
> Cheers
> eddy




Guys here could help you out.

http://biabrewer.info/


----------



## yum beer (11/9/12)

Brewmate works really well with BIAB.
Just have to adjust settings to BIAB and figures are very close. A few minor adjustments for your system as you go but well worth the free cost.


----------



## OneEye (11/9/12)

Does anyone using a 40L crown urn want to share their equipment profile? I'm still in the process of dialling it in... i still seem to miss my volumes slightly (sometimes not so slightly!)


----------



## taztiger (29/12/12)

moosebeer said:


> Does anyone using a 40L crown urn want to share their equipment profile? I'm still in the process of dialling it in... i still seem to miss my volumes slightly (sometimes not so slightly!)



Hi Moosebeer 
Did you have any luck with your profile for the 40l crown urn for Beersmith? I'm having the same problem with volumes. I definitely need some fine tuning.
CheersTaz


----------



## DU99 (29/12/12)

didn't ianh make one...Post30

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...55955&st=20


----------



## Crusty (29/12/12)

moosebeer said:


> Does anyone using a 40L crown urn want to share their equipment profile? I'm still in the process of dialling it in... i still seem to miss my volumes slightly (sometimes not so slightly!)



I use BrewMate & a Crown urn & my volume into the fermenter is spot on. The only tweak in BrewMate is my strike water temp. I always add 0.5deg to what BrewMate specifies which nails my mash rest temp perfectly. I played around with BS2 for a while but I never got it dialled in correctly & gave up on it.


----------



## taztiger (29/12/12)

Crusty said:


> I use BrewMate & a Crown urn & my strike in volume & volume into the fermenter are spot on. The only tweak in BrewMate is my strike water temp. I always add 0.5deg to what BrewMate specifies which nails my mash rest temp perfectly. I played around with BS2 for a while but I never got it dialled in correctly & gave up on it.


I'm in the same boat
I have been having a crack at BS2 but my volumes seem to be something like 4L out after using the starting with Volume that it states. I'm using an unmodified concealed crown 40l urn. May have to revisit Brewmate or Ian's spreadsheet to see how the numbers stack up
CheersTaz


----------



## Oakers (29/12/12)

I have a 40L concealed element Crown urn and I'm using Ianh's BIAB spreadsheet. I'm finding the volumes are spot on with the only real adjustment needed for local circumstances being the boil off rate.

Oakers.


----------



## Crusty (29/12/12)

Oakers said:


> I have a 40L concealed element Crown urn and I'm using Ianh's BIAB spreadsheet. I'm finding the volumes are spot on with the only real adjustment needed for local circumstances being the boil off rate.
> 
> Oakers.



I downloaded this tonight & had a bit of a play around with it.
I have been using BrewMate for quite a while & have it dialed in perfectly. 
All measurement & expected volumes are spot on, every time.
Ianh's spreadsheet is fantastic. I used BrewMate as a guide as I know it's right & fiddled with a couple of the fields to match what I was getting with BrewMate.
Full credit to Ianh, it's a great spreadsheet.


----------



## ianh (30/12/12)

taztiger said:


> I'm in the same boat
> I have been having a crack at BS2 but my volumes seem to be something like 4L out after using the starting with Volume that it states. I'm using an unmodified concealed crown 40l urn. May have to revisit Brewmate or Ian's spreadsheet to see how the numbers stack up
> CheersTaz



Hi Taz

Also using a Crown 40 l urn, so spreadsheet values are for my urn. Only thing I think I have changed is my boil off rate is now 3.5 litres per hour. I will have to put up the latest version of the spreadsheet.

We will have to catch up sometime.

cheers

Ian


----------



## taztiger (30/12/12)

ianh said:


> Hi Taz
> 
> Also using a Crown 40 l urn, so spreadsheet values are for my urn. Only thing I think I have changed is my boil off rate is now 3.5 litres per hour. I will have to put up the latest version of the spreadsheet.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ian 
I had a play with the spreadsheet last night. Looks good. My volume to mm calculations were slightly different but I will go with yours anyway.
Yes we will have to organise a catch up. I met Lagerbomb when he dropped off my grain the other day. I think I could learn a bit off you blokes being just a newbie to AG.
CheersTaz


----------

